# Burstnet Los Angeles - Next on the chopping block?



## Collabora (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello,

So I got through the NC migration. Now what's going on?

Last Monday I ordered a Windows dedicated server in LA an no word. Its Active in My Services, but no setup email, no IP, etc. Two tickets with several updates each by me and no replies. I opened a dispute with paypal today.

I ordered a Windows vps in LA about 8 hours ago and no setup email, its not active in My Services. Submitted a ticket about 6 hours ago. No response yet.

Has anyone here ordered anything from Burstnet since migrations?

Thanks


----------



## MannDude (Mar 31, 2014)

I expect their support to be lacking heavily right now. With these rushed migrations and transfers, some staff being let go, and everything else... it's not surprising it may take that long to get an update.

I have no clue if LA will be dropped too. Unsure if they owed their LA facility owner money too or not. Though I'd be cautious and refrain from using Burst until all this settles down and they show signs of improvement.


----------



## Lorne (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah to order from BurstNet right now is a bit risky imo, so much up in the air and the amount of business they are losing...yikes.


----------



## manacit (Mar 31, 2014)

I think it's best to quit while you're ahead and request a refund and stop ordering, they're on a downward spiral.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 31, 2014)

While I agree that ordering from Burst right now is pretty risky, I do have to state that you probably should have waited longer than 6 or 8 hours (or however long you've waited) for a reply form support.  Given their current load I'd say waiting at minimum 24 hours before pulling a chargeback.  Also, constantly updating your ticket will get your ticket sent back to the bottom of the pile (usually at least) and won't get it answered quicker.  

So yeah, I'd say at minimum 24 hours unless they state otherwise.  Yeah BurstNET is right now having a ton of issues, but I don't think you gave them enough of a chance to fix this.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 31, 2014)

You ordered a dedi and VPS in Los Angeles?

@Collabora, you're going to love your new service in North Carolina.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Mar 31, 2014)

So from what I gathered from Shawn Arcus was that staff from all other locations were helping with the migration. LA supposedly isn't next, but I could almost bet that Miami and LA are all going to be migrated to NC as well. Unfortunately, I am almost certain that NC will be moved to Buffalo and then Buffalo will be moved to Phoenix then migrated to Kansas City then migrated to Cogent here in New Orleans then somewhere else... lol...

So either way, I have 2 orders I placed right before all this happened and they're still Pending. No emails, no ticket responses since the 26th... I really have to stop myself from going to NC and beating the holy and unholy hell out of JW Ray and Art Faccone...


----------



## Collabora (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the replies

HalfEatenPie - I had waited over 7 days to file a dispute. I ordered it last Monday.  On Thursday I asked for a status update. No answer by late Friday so I asked for refund or product and put them on notice that by end of day Monday I would initiate a charge back if I got neither. Well the Monday EOD came around and no answer, so its in Paypal's hands now.

I did order a vps on Tuesday and it went through fine. Today's did not (still hasn't)

I am just getting the jitters now. I am a Burstnet reseller. I guess I will have set my inventory to zero in whmcs for now. Been searching for a replacement provider but haven't found anything that suits my needs yet.

Here is a side story. Three weeks ago or so I could not order in LA (or Miami) due to capacity. I had to put the orders into Dunmore for a few days until LA was upgraded. Sheesh


----------



## rds100 (Mar 31, 2014)

Start thinking of backup options (other providers to resell from) because i expect them to eventually close your reseller account after someone finally notices the dispute.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds bad - yet another coffin nail.


----------



## lowesthost (Apr 1, 2014)

Burstnet is no more  (it is April fools though)

https://www.facebook.com/burstnetinc


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2014)

XFS_Duke said:


> So either way, I have 2 orders I placed right before all this happened and they're still Pending. No emails, no ticket responses since the 26th... I really have to stop myself from going to NC and beating the holy and unholy hell out of JW Ray and Art Faccone...


Poor Duke   I doubt you will find either jackass lingering anywhere they could be identified and collared right now.

As for the Los Angeles snafu... Not t a good time to be ordering from Burst.  They are still in moving mode and a mess no doubt. I'd get refunded and move on.

LA has some big paying customer(s), so I don't expect it to quickly fade like other locations.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got this email, for anyone wondering I don't have any active services with Burst but the emails always make me laugh. This time round the subject line wasn't in full block capitals which is a bit of a surprise.



> *For Immediate Release*
> 
> *DigiPLUS Assumes Assets of BurstNet, Relocates Main Data Center*
> 
> ...


----------



## Collabora (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, I got mine. Oh well, guess I'll just wait it out and see what things look like when the dust settles.


----------



## Exelion (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe VPSBoard should merge all the threads on this?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 1, 2014)

Collabora said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> HalfEatenPie - I had waited over 7 days to file a dispute. I ordered it last Monday.  On Thursday I asked for a status update. No answer by late Friday so I asked for refund or product and put them on notice that by end of day Monday I would initiate a charge back if I got neither. Well the Monday EOD came around and no answer, so its in Paypal's hands now.
> 
> ...


Hm didn't know it extended that back. Nevermind then. Yeah seems reasonable.



Exelion said:


> Maybe VPSBoard should merge all the threads on this?


Nope. Because this is mostly focused on BurstNET LA and @Collabora's experience while that thread's just focused on the news bulletin itself 

If it ends up coming to the same thing then yeah sure I'll look into merging, but at the moment I don't see a need to.


----------



## Collabora (Apr 10, 2014)

Still no server. I've got 2 VPS paid for without setup and 3 more in my whmcs order queue


----------



## Francisco (Apr 11, 2014)

Collabora said:


> Still no server. I've got 2 VPS paid for without setup and 3 more in my whmcs order queue


Wait, you saw the fustercluck that they made of everything and decided it was a good time

to signup?

Francisco


----------



## trewq (Apr 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Wait, you saw the fustercluck that they made of everything and decided it was a good time
> 
> 
> to signup?
> ...


Are you saying it's NOT a good idea to sail out to a burning ship and throw money at it?


----------



## peterw (Apr 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Wait, you saw the fustercluck that they made of everything and decided it was a good time
> 
> 
> to signup?


Not all have connections to get every hosting detail instant. I read about the Burstnet problems on WHT and get a confirmation on this board. I will not buy a server from Burstnet now and I canceled my server last year so I had luck.


----------



## Collabora (Apr 11, 2014)

As it turns out, they did set up the server in OP, I just never go the email. In the meantime my tickets about it went unanswered for a couple weeks. My customer never bothered complaining so I think its a fraud order anyway (passed Maxmind with flyng colors) They are going to refund me. I still have the pending vpses


----------



## lowesthost (Apr 12, 2014)

> could almost bet that Miami and LA are all going to be migrated to NC as well. Unfortunately, I am almost certain that NC will be moved to Buffalo and then Buffalo will be moved to Phoenix then migrated to Kansas City then migrated to Cogent here in New Orleans then somewhere else... lol.


your making me dizzy  STOP


----------



## Collabora (Apr 15, 2014)

I received refund on LA dedicated server and I am told new LA orders will be going through starting tomorrow.


----------



## drmike (Apr 16, 2014)

Today, at least earlier, Burst/Digiplus was offline in both Los Angeles and North Carolina.

Burst's end outcome still is unclear.  Amazing people are still offline from the move and gear unaccounted for.

LA if not somehow bankrolled by some large customer like I've claimed will degrade and go extinct in months.


----------

